# Top Chef using horse meat as ingredient



## mydaddysjag (May 16, 2011)

Food Network's TOP CHEF show is planning to air an episode where chefs are required to use horse in their dish: this season's Episode 6

The majority of the public finds eating horse meat offensive. We are concerned about the bad precedent this may set. Horse slaughter is far less humane than beef. Horses are rarely raised for meat, so the source of horsemeat is our riding and racing horses. This means the meat is tainted with toxic or carcinogenic residue from drugs such as bute, dmso, steroids, lasix, antibiotics, and certain de-wormers. Horse meat is not a safe or acceptable food for Americans or Canadians.

Boycott top chef


----------



## Annabellarose (May 16, 2011)

Have you ever eaten beef? Did you know that cows have almost exactly the same pet and work potential as horses? When raised like a horse they act very much like a horse; they can be trained to pull a cart and they can be broke to ride. Honestly, any of you can think of me what you will, but, to me, if it is okay to eat cows then it is okay to eat horses. Also, if you eat cows, you are eating something that can learn to love to be scratched on it's shoulders JUST like your horse.


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 16, 2011)

That was a quote, not my personal opinion, nor is it my "group". I am on the fence about slaughter, I'm appalled by the conditions and the treatment they get, but its the only solution to the over population. I would be more comfortable if horse slaughter was done more humane.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 16, 2011)

i have to say i've had 4 cows throughout my life and the heifers were sweethearts, but a cow will hurt/kill you quicker than a horse will. i wouldnt be against horse slaughter if it was more humane. the way horses are slaughtered is like a living heck


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2011)

I have yet to come across a cow that would kill, maybe if it had a calf but havent found one of them yet either.

I have no problem with horse meat being used.


----------



## Shari (May 17, 2011)

Most horse's were slaughtered just as humanely as cattle, sheep..etc. I have no problems with people eating horse's if they choose.

Am sure what the show will use, will be top of the line meat.

The two Katahdin lambs I am halter training, smart little things, love to be around people, love to be scratched, they bounce around and play and very inquisitive wee creatures, checking out everything, in fact they are just like hay burning dogs.

In fact, I know dogs dumber than these sheep. But people still eat sheep.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 17, 2011)

I do support the slaughter of horses and along with that I demand that horses be housed and slaughtered in a manner that is humane. I think this is the same view as the AVMA and I would direct you to the AVMA website to answer questions on this topic.

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/unwanted_horses_faq.asp

Dr Taylor


----------



## Mominis (May 17, 2011)

Top Chef just lost a fan.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 17, 2011)

I am a vegetarian. I do not feel that killing and eating ANY animal from fish to dog is necessary. All animals are pretty much equals in my book.

I am used to my family and friends eating defenseless animals. Therefore, I have no more problem with horse meat as I do chicken meat or beef or pork or anything else.

Horses are prey animals just like cattle, and that's that.

Andrea


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 17, 2011)

I live fairly close to both New Holland auction, and Sugar Creek auction, as well as 84 livestock auction, and have been to all three. I certainly cannot agree that the horses are treated as humanely as the other animals. I have seen many animals there with severe injuries, emaciated, etc. The conditions are deplorable, they are overcrowded, not provided hay or even water, etc. I've seen the "staff" literally beating the animals. Im not a softie, if a horse needs disciplined, thats one thing, but kicking a suckling foal in the chest repeatedly because it's trying to go with its mother that is being lead away? I watched that foal be kicked so hard it fell to the ground.

I think that other animals are treated a little more humane, because it is legal for them to be slaughtered in the US for human consumption, so we can regulate that more.

Like I said, In a perfect world, we wouldnt need slaughter, but the reality of it is that its a necessary evil. I just wish the horses were treated better until the final deed.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 17, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Im not a softie, if a horse needs disciplined, thats one thing, but kicking a suckling foal in the chest repeatedly because it's trying to go with its mother that is being lead away? I watched that foal be kicked so hard it fell to the ground.


It's things like this that make me wish that heck really was a real place. Heartbreaking.

ETS - Hey...how come you can't say h...e...l...l ? lol


----------



## Shari (May 17, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I live fairly close to both New Holland auction, and Sugar Creek auction, as well as 84 livestock auction, and have been to all three. I certainly cannot agree that the horses are treated as humanely as the other animals. I have seen many animals there with severe injuries, emaciated, etc. The conditions are deplorable, they are overcrowded, not provided hay or even water, etc. I've seen the "staff" literally beating the animals. Im not a softie, if a horse needs disciplined, thats one thing, but kicking a suckling foal in the chest repeatedly because it's trying to go with its mother that is being lead away? I watched that foal be kicked so hard it fell to the ground.
> 
> I think that other animals are treated a little more humane, because it is legal for them to be slaughtered in the US for human consumption, so we can regulate that more.
> 
> Like I said, In a perfect world, we wouldnt need slaughter, but the reality of it is that its a necessary evil. I just wish the horses were treated better until the final deed.


Not all slaughter houses are the same. Some treat their animals humanely, others... like the one you were at, didn't. And the same treatment happens no matter what the animal.

One reason I buy my meat from private farmers, I know the good quality feed and care the animals get, free range on grass and humanely dispatched.


----------



## MindyLee (May 17, 2011)

Im not against horse slaughter and see nothing wrong with eating it or donkey. Wish they where more humaine about it tho...

I have ate horse before and it was very tastey.


----------



## sfmini (May 18, 2011)

I support legal horse slaughter and think it needs to return to the US. It is now much less humane because American horses are now being shipped to Mexico and Canada and we have no control over how they are handled and slaughtered there.

Sugar Creek and New Holland are not slaughter houses, they are auctions and the people mistreating the horses should be busted for animal cruelty. That is a separate issue from slaughter even though they are sources for the horse dealers buying for slaughter.

Horses should be handled, hauled, and slaughtered humanely. That is no longer happening thanks to the 'humane' people who managed to get the slaughterhouses shut down in the US. Great job folks. Now on top of the shipping out of country we have horses being set loose in parks to starve to death, get out on roads to be hit by cars which can injure or kill people as well as the horses, or just left to starve in their 'homes'. Just how humane is that? Did you hear about the 100 horses in Mingo County WV that were abandoned? From what I hear, not many left alive, and those look pretty bad.

This is a fact that none of us like, but it is reality.

I have a paint mare I need to move, nobody seems to want her, even free, been thinking of taking her to Sugarcreek, but hate to think of her going for slaughter but at around 1,200 pounds and I think around $1.00 per pound..... it would be hard to find bidders to outbid the meat men.

Yes, cattle like to be scratched, our steer got all gooey eyed when we scratched his butt, and melted when we scratched his tail. That handling made him easy to load in the trailer this past Monday, and unload at the slaughterhouse.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 18, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I have yet to come across a cow that would kill, maybe if it had a calf but havent found one of them yet either.
> 
> I have no problem with horse meat being used.



my cousin worked with a cow farm for 4 or 5 years before the farmer decided to retire. she said the heifers(girls) rarely gave her any problems but the steers(neutered boys) could be real jerks. she once had a couple ribs broken by a steer that pushed her into a wall and wouldnt back down. its a good thing the farmer required that everyone carry a hotshot prod in their pocket, cause it could've gotten alot worse had she not shocked him. took 3 shocks before the darn thing backed down. she also said the steers seemed to have more 'moments' where they forgot they were being led by a human and would start bucking and kicking while being led. She said the farmers two bulls were usually pretty easy to deal with. she actually rode one of the bulls a couple times, he was HUGE and a total sweetie. he was very intellegent and came to you if you called him by name.


----------



## Eohippus (May 18, 2011)

I'm always on the fence about this issue. I know people have pet cattle and in some countries animals Americans eat are considered sacred and not eaten. I eat meat but only meat that my father's friend raised or animals that we've hunted. I don't eat grocery store meat, I'm not a fan of the hormones, most of the living conditions, and just the overall process. That's just me, to each their own though.

I think what bothers me about horse slaughter is what was said originally. These horses aren't raised for the sole purpose of consumption. They were pets, they were loved, they were given things animals meant for consumption shouldn't have had. Some of the animals might even be stolen, lost, etc, and that's a scary thought. While I wouldn't consume horse meat and the idea of eating it would still gross me out if not sadden me a little I don't think I'd have such a problem if the animals were raised solely for that purpose.

I get some people raise their own meat and the animals are pets until its time to be slaughtered, that's fine-that's how a lot of farms do it, that's how it was done way back when. But ultimately you know the animal is destined to be food so its different still. At least to me it is.

Always an interesting topic to hear different opinions on


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2011)

It's not actually a show I watch anyway, and I promise I won't be tuning in for any recipes with this episode!!! Not something I myself would eat, on the other hand, I wouldn't condemn anyone who would want to. It's not something I like to think about, but a horse isn't all that much different than a cow. I sure love my steak, and basically cooked only long enough to remove the chill from the fridge. Since I myself lack the will power to stay a vegetarian, it's not reasonable for me to feel like it's okay for people to eat cow, but not horse. Or fish, but not chicken, ETC.


----------



## Katiean (May 18, 2011)

Beef, goat, ostrich, wild game ect... are good to me. I know some people even eat dogs and cats. I would not knowingly eat dog or cat or even horse. However, if the time came that it was me or my horse. Guess who would be eating who...


----------



## ruffian (May 18, 2011)

"I have yet to come across a cow that would kill, maybe if it had a calf but havent found one of them yet either."

I had a steer pick me up with his head and throw me, and then come after me. I've also had horses kick and strike me on purpose.

I would prefer not to eat horse, but if that's all I had to eat, I'd throw it on the grill.

Be interesting to see if they actually go through with it.


----------



## Ashley (May 18, 2011)

ruffian said:


> "I have yet to come across a cow that would kill, maybe if it had a calf but havent found one of them yet either."
> 
> I had a steer pick me up with his head and throw me, and then come after me. I've also had horses kick and strike me on purpose.
> 
> ...



steers and bulls are different. Most steers are mellow but some can be just as bad as bulls. She stated a cow, so I assumed she ment just that, a cow.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2011)

I've never watched the show...but I will say I would not knowingly eat horse unless I was starving and there was nothing else.. Although it's taboo in the states, many countries do eat it along w/cats and dogs. I see no problem with eating it but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Flying minis (May 19, 2011)

Ashley said:


> steers and bulls are different. Most steers are mellow but some can be just as bad as bulls. She stated a cow, so I assumed she ment just that, a cow.



I have come across cows that would attack a person - worked at an animal vaccine lab - and no, we weren't doing anything mean to them. We had cows that were range cows, never had much human interaction. Most were good, but there were some that would definately attack without provocation.


----------



## sfmini (May 19, 2011)

Something else that the elimination of US slaughterhouses has caused is a viscious black market in horsemeat in Florida. Horses are slaughtered in their fields or stolen and slaughtered and not kindly. So, to those who thought they did such a great thing by halting horse slaughter in the US I say



:arg!


----------



## weebiscuit (May 20, 2011)

Annabellarose said:


> Have you ever eaten beef? Did you know that cows have almost exactly the same pet and work potential as horses? When raised like a horse they act very much like a horse; they can be trained to pull a cart and they can be broke to ride. Honestly, any of you can think of me what you will, but, to me, if it is okay to eat cows then it is okay to eat horses. Also, if you eat cows, you are eating something that can learn to love to be scratched on it's shoulders JUST like your horse.


Not only all of the above, but cows are also given dewormers, and they receive antibiotics and other vaccines as well. I think the reason people are so horrified by eating horses is because horses are simply so beautiful. Horse meat used to be a common food, and it is still consumed in Europe. In the states, long ago we realized it was easier to raise cattle and slaughter them for meat than to raise horses for this, so as a society we have simply gotten UN-used to eating horse meat.

I don't think horses are slaughtered any differently than cattle. IMO, slaughtering ANY animal for meat is abhorrent. When I think of a load of cattle being taken to the slaughter house and run through the shoot and stunned with a stun gun or shot in the head, hoisted up by the back feet, and having their throats slit so their blood can be drained, I shudder. We DO eat meat... it's just that the idea of killing anything living animal still gets to me. We raise our own chickens, and take them to the Amish to slaughter and dress. One time I stayed and watched how they killed them. I even took a video of it because I was fascinated while horrified at the same time.

Anyway, I digress! As to the topic of horses, I used to get absolutely ill seeing them in the "slaughter" pen when I'd go to horse auctions. These were the horses that came in either without Coggins (purposely), or the owner didn't want any more and couldn't sell due to its age or physical condition. It used to bother me very much. I'd look at those horses and know that one of the kill buyers there would be leaving with one or more of them, yet those horses would just be milling about in the pen, munching on a bit of hay, totally unaware what fate awaited them.

France, Belgium, Japan, Italy, Switzerland are the major consumer of horse meat in the world today.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 20, 2011)

You know those big, strong draft horses that originated in Europe? Not only bred because they are strong enough to pull a load... but because they are big enough to bear a lot of meat. Horses ARE bred for meat in many cultures.

Andrea


----------



## weebiscuit (May 20, 2011)

I don't think draft horses were bred big for food consumption during the middle ages. They were bred big to carry knights into battle. By the middle ages, horsemeat was not regularly eaten in Europe. In fact, the Church banned its consumption in the 700's. I'm sure some people continued eating it, but mutton was the main food of the poor with venison, foul, and lamb the main meat of the wealthy.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 20, 2011)

Ashley said:


> steers and bulls are different. Most steers are mellow but some can be just as bad as bulls. She stated a cow, so I assumed she ment just that, a cow.



umm...a cow is the name of the breed of animal. a heifer is a female cow, a steer is a castrated cow and a bull is an intact cow.

thats what i was taught anyway.


----------



## sfmini (May 20, 2011)

There is actually a breed of horse that is bred for meat and nothing else in France.

From Wikepedia:

The Breton is used in many capacities, due to the various sub-types of the breed. The smaller types can be used under saddle and for fast, light draft work, while the larger types are ideal for heavy draft and agricultural work. They are also commonly used to improve other breeds through cross-breeding. Today, the breed is used as a draft horse on small farms, and is also used to gather seaweed. It is also bred for meat production.[4] Horse meat is a dietary staple in many European countries, including France, Belgium, Germany and Switzerland.[10]


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 20, 2011)

Sfmini- I think Percherons are also used for meat since they are so big.


----------



## HGFarm (May 21, 2011)

Yep, to me, meat is meat.. bovine, sheep, goat, emu, ostrich, pork, snake, domestic and wild fowl, crocodile, fish, sea food, rabbit, deer, elk, javelina, antelope, buffalo.. I've tried all those and probably some I have forgotten. I have not eaten horse not because I wouldn't, just never had an opportunity.

Closing slaughter houses here hasn't saved anything or made things better- now the horses spend days on a crowded truck with no food or water or place to lay down, so they can be trucked out of the country to unknown conditions. To me, it was turning a blind eye to the problem so people here would feel better about it all. Now they can pretend it doesnt happen. And now they go off to countries where we have no control over any regulations of what happens. Why weren't the conditions here changed instead? It was putting a bandaid on an arterial wound.

I dont see how anyone can rightfully feel good about having them shipped off to another country to have the deed done- the end result is the same. I think slaughter houses need to be reopened here in a responsible way and the treatment of ANY animals there needs to be monitored by their management and no abuse tolerated.

Not all horses can or should be saved. There is a time to end the misery for some. (Flame suit on now) I have never been against horse slaughter, just as I am not against cattle, pig, etc...

My opinion is that not ALL societies or people are against eating horse meat. I am sure people in India think the rest of the world is insane for eating cattle.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 21, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I don't think draft horses were bred big for food consumption during the middle ages. They were bred big to carry knights into battle. By the middle ages, horsemeat was not regularly eaten in Europe. In fact, the Church banned its consumption in the 700's. I'm sure some people continued eating it, but mutton was the main food of the poor with venison, foul, and lamb the main meat of the wealthy.


But there are, or at least were, draft horse breeds in Europe specifically bred for human consumption...I believe the Italian draft is/was one of them for example.


----------



## gimp (May 21, 2011)

Molly said:


> umm...a cow is the name of the breed of animal. a heifer is a female cow, a steer is a castrated cow and a bull is an intact cow.
> 
> thats what i was taught anyway.


Actually, cow, bull and steer (and heifer for a baby girl) all refer to the sex of the cattle or bovine.





It has become a bit like the canine thing, where "dog" is actually referring to the male of the species. In other words there is really no such thing as a "bull cow," unless perhaps it is used is a descriptive way for a hermaphrodite (which carries the sex organs of both in one cattle).


----------

